# Duck Hunting



## gabe (Dec 21, 2004)

What up DLIP? Merry Xmas from Gabe and Little Gabe.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Merry Christmas, this board is dead, must just be my awesome moderating skills.


----------



## gabe (Dec 21, 2004)

DLIP: Going to Bass Pro Shop tomorrow to look at camo. Go you go with us?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

what time?


----------



## gabe (Dec 21, 2004)

Pick you up around noon & have you back before 3:00 PM.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I'm definitely game :beer:


----------

